
DOE Becomes Venture Capital Force - shedd
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB126074549073889853.html?mod=djemSB
======
petuniapredator
This approach never works. It just creates lots of patronage jobs and
production lines that are constantly in need of taxpayer handouts to stay
alive.

